# So I was wondering, has anyone trying doing military bench presses?



## kartinkent (Apr 9, 2010)

I just tried them for the first time today with a pause like in the second video. My last tested bench max was 255x1 a few months ago with no pause, and I got 235x1 today paused military bench pretty easily.So what I am trying to find out is if you have done military bench press what is your pr military bench press compared to your regular bench? I am trying to see how much leg drive plays into most people's benching


----------



## Big Danny (Jul 19, 2010)

Love the military presses. I do them every week. Always wear a belt as you put a lot of stress on the back.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 14, 2010)

Big Danny said:


> Love the military presses. I do them every week. Always wear a belt as you put a lot of stress on the back.



Your right the heavier you go the more stress it puts on my lower back. I use them often. I actually love this exercise for shoulder size.


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 14, 2010)

Who doesn't.....or at least a similar press there of?!


----------



## Jello (Aug 14, 2010)

Started them in high school.


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 14, 2010)

Jello said:


> Started them in high school.



Me too


----------



## big.brs (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup.. I do.. I do... I do...


----------



## Dimes (Sep 20, 2010)

I like some military press.  I'll usually do them as a finishing movement on the few days I do power cleans. Power clean to chest and up with the militay press, then back down the same way. I think it's a good change up from some stationary movements.  Builds explosiveness and makes you suck some wind for a cardiovascular work out.


----------

